# Tools on the wall or in Tool boxes or drawers



## shastss (Jan 13, 2014)

So I have gone through hours of looking closely at the "Show us your shop" pages. Thank you to everyone that posted. Tons of great ideas. 

My 24x24 shop is a mess filled to the brim, with 20ft basscat and stacks of tools, junk, fishing gear etc. 

I am a true DIY'er, planning for wood working space, fishing tackle and craft making space, Electronics repair space, and auto maintenance repair space. 

So I'd like to hear the arguments for and against peg boarding/slat walling common tools or keeping them in tool drawers or boxes.

I am planning a work bench/cabinets along one wall, with 3 work areas with different work bench surfaces , 1) wood, 2) carpeted 3) steel. 

I am working on my floor plan, so your ideas and suggestions are appreciated. 

Thank you, 

Steve


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Auto repair tools stay in a tool box, woodworking mostly hang on pegboard. It's just how I've always had it and like it.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

For woodworking tools, I have most in a 4'x6'x18" cabinet that has most if my items either on shelves, hanging from inside of door, or in small totes. I also have a 4 drawer Craftsman tool box that I put my electronic items, measuring tools, and calibration type things to keep them better protected. That takes care if most if my items.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

After years of fighting rust.... (you can't see the other set of cubbies on the opposite wall in the picture) I can get my hands on any of the thousands of tools I have in short order.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

We bought the house we now live in, in 2010. I have 2/5 of the basement set up as my shop. The man that owned the house before us had his shop there, also. I used some of his set-up. The workbench and pegboard is from him. I added 2 sets of stackable tool bins for my hand power tools. I do have a few tote boxes and tool boxes that contain some of my tools. When I was a finish carpenter everything went into these tote boxes and into my van, then into the house that I was working on. Those days are over, thankfully, and now I can leisurely go to my shop and putter around on projects without the wear and tear of deadlines and contractors breathing down my neck. Here is a link to my shop...

https://mnsawyerswoodworkingandartworks.shutterfly.com/pictures/45


----------



## shastss (Jan 13, 2014)

Ryan, Was hoping you point out some gems as to why Auto tools in a box vs on a wall and the same for wood working tools. A couple of my thoughts is... well I already have two standup rolling tool boxes full of mechnics tools so removing them is unlikely. They are also a real mix, where I see the value in maybe hanging common sets of tools like Wrenches on pegs ( this appears common). 
When it comes to wood working tools, I see a lot more guys hanging them, but I already have a drawer full of squares and the like, so is there value in hanging them?


----------



## shastss (Jan 13, 2014)

Tom, that cubby system is what I was planning for my hand held power tools. 
Would love to see some more pix including how you have them labeled and what are those boxes in the cubbys... I can see how keeping things like several sanders, paper, belts, etc in one box would be very handy. Can you elaborate a bit more? Maybe a few more photos?


----------



## shastss (Jan 13, 2014)

Burb, I like your argument for putting those specialty, items in tool boxes for protection. I also have a history of buying a second cause I can't find the one I own I'm going to plan for some drawers, for this reason.


----------



## shastss (Jan 13, 2014)

MNsawyer, You mention one of the challenges I have, I have rental properties so I will tote up tools I need, then of course come home tired and because they never had a home to start with, ( a place for everything and an everything in its place) they seem to stay in the totes and I then I cant find the tools I need for the next time. Totes can be very useful for transporting. I think the back side of that is have totes available for transport or portability, but have a proper home for all the tools and supplies when I get back. The stackable bins are a simple fast option. I probably will build something to not have to stack and unstack them. I do like quick and easy though. Thanks for all the photos, nice work on the bench!


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

The boxes are Stanley/Bostich 23 and 28 inch waterproof boxes. I have a few over a hundred. I wish they made them long enough for handsaws. The small ones are sold in Lowes and Walmart for 20 bucks. Lowes has the large ones on sale right now for, I think, $23. Normally, the larger ones were 30 at Lowes, and 35 in HD. It took me a while to accumulate them because none of the stores ever had many in stock at the time. It took me over a year of spare time to get everything organized into them. Formerly, the tools were in wooden drawers, shelves, and just in piles. 41 years of accumulation.

For example, on one row will be handplanes. They are labeled Plane 1, Plane2, Smooth, 5-6-7, 8, H&R, Molding, 55, and I might be leaving off one or 2.

Say for example in the Dremel box, there will be several Dremel tools along with all the attachments, cutters, and bases. "Pin" box will have different size pin nailers along with some of each size pin. FinishNailer will have different size finish nailers along with some nails of each size and type. Sawzall has anything to do with a Sawzall. Bits has all manner of drill bits. Mark has all manner of marking devices. Cut has anything to do with cutting that will fit in the box. 4-1/2Grinder1 has a couple of grinders with all sorts of wheels. Backsaw has all the small backsaws in a rack in the box. Grab any box, and everything you need is right there at hand. It has really saved a remarkable amount of time finding anything. Plumbing 1&2. Electrical. Golf. Sailing. Stone 1,2,3. too many to list, but you get the idea

If we do some small job, we can grab the boxes we need, and they can go in the back of a pickup without worry about rain. I tested the first box with a power washer.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I use pegboards extensively, cabinets, and drawers. I keep most all of my hand power tools in cabinets and my sanders in a drawer. My pegboard has hammers, wrenches, and misc stuff. I keep my screwdrivers, most of my drill bits, pliers etc., and hole saws in a tool chest. I also made several wooden holders for my forstner bits, spade bits, clamps, rulers, and levels. Due to my limited space of approximately 12x24, I've learned to maximize every inch of space.

I keep oil wrenches, chain saw and blades, and other lawn tools in a carport on the opposite side of the house from the garage.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

shastss said:


> So I have gone through hours of looking closely at the "Show us your shop" pages. Thank you to everyone that posted. Tons of great ideas.
> 
> My 24x24 shop is a mess filled to the brim, with 20ft basscat and stacks of tools, junk, fishing gear etc.
> 
> ...


All of the above. Where any given tool is stored is a function of its type, frequency of use, size, etc. 

George


----------



## kelsochris (Aug 15, 2013)

I have drawers built into my bench for all my hand tools. I find it more convenient having two big drawers for planes, one for saws, one for hammers/mallets ect and two for chisels. My layout stuff if in a long horizontal wall cabinet. Power tools get stored either in cases or on shelves. Some related use stuff goes in tool boxes ( I have one box with glue up related tools another has oscillating tools and rotary tools). Stuff that typically gets used outside of the shop goes in tool boxes that can go to the work.


----------

